# Tom Petty



## arcalumis (Mar 26, 2012)

Reports are circulating that Tom Petty was found in "full cardiac arrest" and rushed to hospital where he is on life support.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

TMZ are reporting that he has been removed from life support due to there being no brain activity.

Fingers crossed he stays with us.

TD


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like he is gone. Another terrible loss. Damn he was only 66.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

He's not gone yet, but it's not sounding good.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

DAMMIT!


----------



## arcalumis (Mar 26, 2012)

butterknucket said:


> He's not gone yet, but it's not sounding good.


Yeah, so maybe a little early for the "In Memorium" forum ... but I already miss him.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

More reports that he's gone. I hope they're wrong.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Seems like only TMZ reporting this, all other outlets just say "TMZ reports..." 

Doesn't look promising..


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2017)

Radio just reported him dead after being taken off of life support.


----------



## arcalumis (Mar 26, 2012)

Robboman said:


> Seems like only TMZ reporting this, all other outlets just say "TMZ reports..."
> 
> Doesn't look promising..


Many sources now reporting that he's died. Oh man ...


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

_UPDATE 2:_ Tom Petty is dead at 66. The Los Angeles Police Department confirmed the news to CBS.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Jezus !!!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

That is a real loss and so young too...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Fug. Loved Petty's music and thought he was a cool dude. Just off a 50-date tour and planning to spend some time with family and take it slower ................. you just don't have any idea what's left.

RIP Mr Petty.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Damn. He wrote the story of my adult life.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another icon of rock gone. Thanks for all the tunes Mr. Petty.


----------



## arcalumis (Mar 26, 2012)

Runnin' Down a Dream .. now there's a driving song!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

RIP Tom.. Thanks for the music.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Imagine what his bandmates are going through? Mike Campbell and Benmont Tench have been with him since they moved out to LA over 30 years ago. That's a long time in bandland to stick with the same fellas.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is devastating!

I really liked him and his music!

You wreck me comes to mind.

RIP Tom

This is a horrible day for Tom Petty fans and all the casualties of Las Vegas!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah this sucks, RIP.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Tom Petty was cool enough to befriend Beatle George and have a place in the Wilburys. He must've thought he was the luckiest guy in the room.

RIP. Great, great songwriter. A natural.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

The coolest dude in rock and roll....RIP.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

So terribly sad...what a unique artist and songwriter. RIP

[video]


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

While I can't confirm this, I just read a report that the heart attack was so massive that he was probably brain dead before he even got to the hospital. 

Not that it matters now.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

This really cuts deep for me; you never know, eh...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Man ..soooo many great songs


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Conflicting reports all over.LAPD can not confirm his passing.
Will have to wait for further info.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Hopefully he Hangs in there ....


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I was noodling to Breakdown on YouTube. I took a break for lunch and heard this terrible news. RIP Tom.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Apparently still alive, but why would you want him to hang in there if he's been brain dead many hours? The man we love is gone.

RIP Tom


----------



## arcalumis (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, according to the LA Times, reports of his death are premature. It seems that the "death" part of the story remains fake news, although the rest of the story appears to be accurate (cardiac arrest, rushed to hospital and taken off life support).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Reports now that he is clinging to life, but not expected to live. 

All those false reports that he was dead can't be helping his family.


----------



## arcalumis (Mar 26, 2012)

It looks as though someone in the LAPD gave a false confirmation to both CBS News and Variety. CBS News, who broke the story of Petty's apparent death, changed their headline from “Tom Petty, legendary rocker, is dead at 66” to “LAPD clarifies it cannot confirm Tom Petty’s death.”


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I wanted this song played at my sister's wedding.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Another legend gone. Its a strange Universe indeed. With Simmons, Bieber and Axl Rose still walking around I begin to think more of those theories we are all just trapped in hell...........


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Another legend lost to us forever. Someone has to step up to the plate soon. This is a sad day on too many fronts that I won't get into. Not here anyway.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2017)

As of 11:55 pm Monday night he is not dead, according to reports.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

He's officially gone now. 

RIP


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, it's confirmed.

Tom Petty, down-to-earth rock superstar, dies at 66


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Although I was never the biggest fan of his music (I'm more of a prog rock guy) I can really appreciate what he brought to the world. He seemed like a guy who, as he got older, got a lot wiser and became a much better person. He learned and passed on his enthusiasm to others. Would have loved to have met him in person.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have been reading a bit of his bio. A very sad childhood with an abusive, alcoholic father, abusive first marriage and drugs. 

I never knew Tom was a heroin addict. 

I was never into his early stuff. I think one of my favorites has to be Maryjanes last dance.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a good one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"It's just the normal noises in here." Oh fuck.

Listening to Damn The Torpedoes right now. Pretty sure it was the first Tom Petty record I owned. To me, it sounded like electric folk, honest and unpretentious songwriting performed with rock solid garage band sensibilities. He didn't get enough credit for his vocal expertise, and did you ever notice how often he's pictured with interesting guitars? 

66 years old. 

R.I.P.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I forget where I read it, but I recall that the writer said that he was stopped by a highway patrol officer for speeding. When the highway patrol officer asked him what he was doing, the writer said he got caught up in the music he was listening to and hadn't noticed how fast he was going. The officer asked what he was listening to. "Honeybee, by TomPetty and the Heartbreakers, sir". The officer smiled, said "Good choice", and let him off with a warning.

That's how you know an artist has seeped into the public consciousness.

Sad loss.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I forget where I read it, but I recall that the writer said that he was stopped by a highway patrol officer for speeding. When the highway patrol officer asked him what he was doing, the writer said he got caught up in the music he was listening to and hadn't noticed how fast he was going. The officer asked what he was listening to. "Honeybee, by TomPetty and the Heartbreakers, sir". The officer smiled, said "Good choice", and let him off with a warning.
> 
> That's how you know an artist has seeped into the public consciousness.
> 
> Sad loss.


In an article I just was reading Tom said that he was in constant turmoil growing up and the only constant in his life was his music and his guitar! I know a lot of us can relate to this.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I wasn't a fan (his voice was too Bob Dylan-y for me) but he certainly had tons of respect and regardless of someones career, too young to die. I thought skinny people were supposed to not have heart attacks? Id better go have a burrito for lunch to defend myself against them....and for Tom.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm gutted. His music is the soundtrack to my life. I was in high school in the late 80s, so record stores had an eclectic mix of vinyl, tapes and CDs. Had Wilburys Vol 1 on tape, next one on CD. I've got Petty 45s in my old Seeburg jukebox.

I remember when Full Moon Fever released, I immediately bought it on CD. Runnin Down a Dream was my summer driving song in my 1971 Pontiac. Windows down, warm summer nights, going no place at all. It's one of those songs, no matter when or where you hear it, you're back in a time and place immediately. I still have that car, I need to go listen to some TP out there soon.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wasn't my particular genre but I liked a lot of Petty's and The Wilbury's stuff. Rest in peace Tom. We lost an amazing song writer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

While I do not mean this with any disrespect whatsoever, and this is no reflection on the personal importance of artists to individuals, one has to wonder if there is such a thing as "mourning fatigue". Last year we lost Prince and Bowie, in addition to many others; something that I think drained many people, and left them hoping for a better year in 2017. Will it be harder for folks to express, or maybe even feel, their sense of loss after those passings, and especially in the wake of the Las Vegas mass-murders? Will the passing of our idols turn into one day of headlines and then vanish like a wisp of smoke?

That's not a dissing of anyone. I just want to understand what might be happening to us, societally, perhaps without us even being aware of it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> While I do not mean this with any disrespect whatsoever, and this is no reflection on the personal importance of artists to individuals, one has to wonder if there is such a thing as "mourning fatigue". Last year we lost Prince and Bowie, in addition to many others; something that I think drained many people, and left them hoping for a better year in 2017. Will it be harder for folks to express, or maybe even feel, their sense of loss after those passings, and especially in the wake of the Las Vegas mass-murders? Will the passing of our idols turn into one day of headlines and then vanish like a wisp of smoke?
> 
> That's not a dissing of anyone. I just want to understand what might be happening to us, societally, perhaps without us even being aware of it.[/



Realizing the Boomers can't live forever.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

mhammer, I understand what you mean. Think about the passing of Glenn Frey. Right after Prince and Bowie, and just didn't seem to have the same impact. We were still mourning the others... it will happen over and over as this generation leaves us.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jayoldschool said:


> mhammer, I understand what you mean. Think about the passing of Glenn Frey. Right after Prince and Bowie, and just didn't seem to have the same impact. We were still mourning the others... it will happen over and over as this generation leaves us.


Death and taxes are inevitable! I not trying sound mean or callous! 

Bowie's death really impacted me a lot!


----------



## arcalumis (Mar 26, 2012)

mhammer said:


> While I do not mean this with any disrespect whatsoever, and this is no reflection on the personal importance of artists to individuals, one has to wonder if there is such a thing as "mourning fatigue". Last year we lost Prince and Bowie, in addition to many others; something that I think drained many people, and left them hoping for a better year in 2017. Will it be harder for folks to express, or maybe even feel, their sense of loss after those passings, and especially in the wake of the Las Vegas mass-murders? Will the passing of our idols turn into one day of headlines and then vanish like a wisp of smoke?
> 
> That's not a dissing of anyone. I just want to understand what might be happening to us, societally, perhaps without us even being aware of it.


It's the beginning of a long series of rock star deaths that will grow in the coming years. It's an interesting time. All those rock stars and legends who defined our youth will be passing. Perhaps "mourning fatigue" is what we will begin to feel, a cultural phenomenon that we haven't experienced around rock and popular music before. Will we remember them differently because of this fatigue? I guess that's a question we'll soon be able to answer.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Rest in peace Tom love your tunes. Jam with Hendrix, stevie ray, Roy Orbison, and Elvis and Many many others


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't forget Howie Epstein, the first member of the Heartbreakers to go.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Musta been about 77 or 78 when the sound track from the movie "FM" was what we played quite often when we were high. Just like Q-Sky Radio, we never came down to earth in those days. 
That's where I first heard Tom and the Heartbreakers. Been a fan ever since. And I really liked the semi-Dylan vibe he had going on.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I heard this yesterday on SiruisXM when I left work. This came out of nowhere. Saw The Heartbreakers 5-6 times through the years. Their music is on the soundtrack of my 56 year old life from high school to the present.

RIP Tom and thanks for the memories.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Inte


Mooh said:


> "It's just the normal noises in here." Oh fuck.
> 
> Listening to Damn The Torpedoes right now. Pretty sure it was the first Tom Petty record I owned. To me, it sounded like electric folk, honest and unpretentious songwriting performed with rock solid garage band sensibilities. He didn't get enough credit for his vocal expertise, and did you ever notice how often he's pictured with interesting guitars?
> 
> ...


Interestingly enough I was reading up on how that line started Even the Losers. It was apparently Mike Campbell's wife doing the laundry in their basement. He was in the room next door trying to capture some ideas on tape and was ticked she was making a racket so he let her know about it. She shot back " it's just the normal noises in here!" And there it was captured on tape and found its way into the song intro!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

jayoldschool said:


> mhammer, I understand what you mean. Think about the passing of Glenn Frey. Right after Prince and Bowie, and just didn't seem to have the same impact. We were still mourning the others... it will happen over and over as this generation leaves us.


As they pass let's appreciate their offerings even more.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It is sad when we see people die and even moreso when they die fairly young as did Tom Petty. One thing though, we can be glad of is he became a better person as time went on, even being able to kick the heroin addiction. I admire him for that.

As for the rocker's generation dying off, it is pretty standard at this age.

Psalm 90:10 says:_"The span of our life are 70 years or 80 if one is especially strong." _


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

There is an excellent 4 hour documentary on Netflix that I will watch again this week.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

On a side note, has anyone noticed that Mike Campbell has seemed really out of it for a while now?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I wasn't a huge fan of his but respected his song writing skills immensely. I even spent a month in the startings of a TP tribute band. The songs were fun to play and interesting to learn (but the singer had LSD - I digress). He had his own sound and style. Thus the longevity, IMO.

RIP Tom.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Last interview -- sad but nice knowing he was pretty content and happy at that point: 

Tom Petty's final interview: There was supposed to have been so much more


----------



## oban (Sep 16, 2010)

Twilight of the Idols...

I remember buying the tape(!) of Full Moon Fever with paper route $ from the basement electronics department in Sears when I was 12, that album cut grooves into my brain matter...
Got to see Tom & The Heart Breakers at the old Maple Leaf Gardens and was super impressed - I remember not expecting them to be as excellent as they were (and I was expecting a great show).
My mom, a tiny little European immigrant with an accent loved Mr. Petty's music, she would bring a copy of Full Moon Fever to get her threw the crappy times spent in medical scans etc before she passed away.

Thanks for the music TP.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

oban said:


> Twilight of the Idols...
> 
> I remember buying the tape(!) of Full Moon Fever with paper route $ from the basement electronics department in Sears when I was 12, that album cut grooves into my brain matter...
> Got to see Tom & The Heart Breakers at the old Maple Leaf Gardens and was super impressed - I remember not expecting them to be as excellent as they were (and I was expecting a great show).
> ...


I think I remember at the end of FMF side 1, TP told the listener to flip to side 2?


----------



## oban (Sep 16, 2010)

leftysg said:


> I think I remember at the end of FMF side 1, TP told the listener to flip to side 2?







Just for the CD version


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello CD listeners


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> While I do not mean this with any disrespect whatsoever, and this is no reflection on the personal importance of artists to individuals, one has to wonder if there is such a thing as "mourning fatigue". Last year we lost Prince and Bowie, in addition to many others; something that I think drained many people, and left them hoping for a better year in 2017. Will it be harder for folks to express, or maybe even feel, their sense of loss after those passings, and especially in the wake of the Las Vegas mass-murders? Will the passing of our idols turn into one day of headlines and then vanish like a wisp of smoke?
> 
> That's not a dissing of anyone. I just want to understand what might be happening to us, societally, perhaps without us even being aware of it.


I think its just keeping it in perspective. We *think* we know celebs through their products, but we really don't. sometimes the pity parties ppl have for celebs seems a little disingenuous. 
Its sad when anyone dies, but its an inevitable part of life.
I see no reason why 2017, 2018, 2019....etc should be much better. that's like expecting your now 10 yr old car to be more reliable when its 12 or 13.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

My friend and I recorded The Waiting for fun. I think my buddy really nailed the solo.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fguncho%2Fthe-waiting


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

After months of speculation... "accidental overdose". 

Tom Petty's Cause of Death: Accidental Overdose


----------

